# trapéz



## Enquiring Mind

Trapéz?   Skull? Head? Face? Něco jiného?  (Obviously not "trapeze" )

"Být borcem v tom fiatu tak vylezu, dám mu kladivo na trapéz a je klid. Nesnáším takové aroganty."  (Source - comment at 21:06)
If I were the guy in the Fiat I'd get out, put a hammer in his ?  - end of story. I can't stand these arrogant sods.   

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bibax

*Trapéz*:

1) lichoběžník
2) visutá hrazda v cirkuse
3) zádový sval  

Asi méně obvyklá náhrada za _"dát někomu na solár"_ (plexus solaris). Jak vidíte, někteří tvůrci slangu mají i anatomické vědomosti.


----------



## Emys

Trapézový sval - trapezius muscle - jde z krku na rameno a na záda, takže mu zřejmě chce dát kladivem do vazu.


----------



## Faustin

_"dát někomu kladivo"_ - to hit someone, not directly but with a swing of an arm or joined arms, mostly from above or from a side.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Many thanks bibax, Emys and Faustin for your helpful answers.   To jsem trdlo, nečekal jsem v této souvislosti odborný lékařský termín. Drtivá většina Angličanů by nevěděla, kde je ten sval, protože takové odborné termíny se v běžné řeči nepoužívají. Musel bych říct _a hammer blow to the back_ nebo _neck_.
Thanks again!


----------

